# Anyone race on 80mm rims?



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Wow, Yours Truly might get the speed kick back in the legs, a spotty couple of races this year and if it goes okay then a fair-weather version of it next.

Gotta get some race hoops, though.

Thinking about some 80mm deep rims, but, crap, I'm a 140lb rider, don't want to get too battered in the crosswinds, and they are a fair bit heavier than the 60's. It's supposed to be something like 3-5 watts faster...

Anyone rode on 'em?

It's either that or 60. I rolled Carbones previously (52mm, I think) and that was okay.


----------



## kef3844 (May 30, 2008)

This 140 lb 5' 8" rider got blown around in the crosswinds last sat on edge 40mm wheels. Granted road was dirt and pothole ridden, but still.. it was not fun. I'm thinking of getting 25mm ones. Why do feel the need to go so deep?? 3-5 watts yeah right.


----------



## CabDoctor (Jun 11, 2005)

I'm 129lbs and ride/race on 60mm. I think you'll be fine. As long as you're a descent bike handler and don't use them in a howling crosswind.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

kef3844 said:


> This 140 lb 5' 8" rider got blown around in the crosswinds last sat on edge 40mm wheels. Granted road was dirt and pothole ridden, but still.. it was not fun. I'm thinking of getting 25mm ones. Why do feel the need to go so deep?? 3-5 watts yeah right.


Deeper is faster.


----------



## bauerb (Jan 18, 2006)

i've watched quite a bit of pro racing this spring, and I;ve not yet seen 80's outside of a TT. there must be a reason for this....


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*maybe*



bauerb said:


> i've watched quite a bit of pro racing this spring, and I;ve not yet seen 80's outside of a TT. there must be a reason for this....


But it might not be because they are not good race wheels, right?


----------



## function (Jun 20, 2008)

I've done 60front, 80rear, no difference in handling in crosswinds versus 60/60. In certain wind conditions, there is definitely a considerable wattage saving when you're off the front soloing.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

I got the honor of watchin a guy get blown around on his 808's a few weeks ago. Cat1/2 race, going down a sketchy 65km/hr descent with a crosswind. Got blown to the left, touched wheels with another guy and crashed. Took 12 guys down with him, put a couple in hospital overnight, and caused about 20 grand in damage to OTHER peoples bikes. He is currently not very popular 'round these parts. 
He is also about 140Lbs, has done national team projects, and raced in Elite cross in Europe. Pretty sure he did Worlds too, so he is no hack cat4 rider.
For ITT's fine, get them. But if you are doing mass start events with 808's, not only are you stupid, but you have absolutely no respect for anyone else's safety.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Didn't you hear? The 808's are the new 404's 

I probably wouldn't go with anything above a 60mm deep dish for road racing, especially at your weight...unless you go off the front "A Lot" and try and solo for wins. Then the extra wattage savings could pay off.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

3-5 watts? are you kidding? 

got a powermeter? you realize how little 3-5 watts is, in terms of real-world speed?


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

bauerb said:


> i've watched quite a bit of pro racing this spring, and I;ve not yet seen 80's outside of a TT. there must be a reason for this....


not allowed for mass starts probably.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

den bakker said:


> not allowed for mass starts probably.


80mm rims are allowed for mass start races...I've seen them in use on multiple occasions. In fact they were using them in the ToC over the past two years.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

I'd stick to 65mms at the most if I were you - the Bontrager Aeolus 6.5.

The 80mms just seem too deep for road racing and well, I don't know, there also must be a reason why Astana/Disco switched from the 65mm Aeolus to the 50mms too.

Not too great with handling I would gather. One strong gust and it'd be chaos if you're not expecting it, especially if you're near a lot of riders too.

Just my opinion.


----------



## kef3844 (May 30, 2008)

Argentius said:


> Deeper is faster.



I agree, but with a price. Not to bust your chops but if you think you need 80mm rims to keep you in the mix then.... maybe you need some work in another part of your game. I don't know, just sayin. Maybe not.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Creakyknees said:


> 3-5 watts? are you kidding?
> 
> got a powermeter? you realize how little 3-5 watts is, in terms of real-world speed?


Actually, it is incorrect. 3-5 watts added to your _average_ watts for a race (especially steady state efforts like TT's) is huge. Saving 5 watts for your average wattage over 2 hrs is no cheese either.

Still anything over 66mm for mass start racing is probably a bad idea.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

My race wheels this year. But I am over six feet, 175 pounds.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Coolio yer seat's too high.


----------



## N.C.VortexRider (Jun 15, 2009)

coolhand- love the bike man! being in the car industry for so long and working with carbon fiber, i have a weak spot for flat carbon finish. Dont know if you guys have it but baked carbon fiber is insane....super strong and soooo sexy looking I want that for my roadie


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Creakyknees said:


> Coolio yer seat's too high.


You think that's too high- check this out!


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*Why?*



uzziefly said:


> I'd stick to 65mms at the most if I were you - the Bontrager Aeolus 6.5.
> 
> The 80mms just seem too deep for road racing and well, I don't know, there also must be a reason why Astana/Disco switched from the 65mm Aeolus to the 50mms too.
> 
> Not too great with handling I would gather. One strong gust and it'd be chaos if you're not expecting it, especially if you're near a lot of riders too.


No offense, Uzziebud, but your opinion based on "what seems" too much and what you would "gather." only goes so far.

And quit being such a Lance-product-thumping-fanboy, dangit!  I ain't buyin' no stinkin' Bonty stuff!


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Creakyknees said:


> 3-5 watts? are you kidding? You realize how little 3-5 watts is, in terms of real-world speed?


No, I'm not kiding.

At the end of a 4-hour race, the amount of tired in your legs from being able to save a 5 watts compared to everyone else (or, spending 5 more than everyone) makes a big difference.

I didn't race last season, but the year before that I did the whole thing on non-aero wheels (Eurus), and I'm sure that contributed to feeling the pain at the end. Trying to fix that.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I'm not gonna consider myself an expert by any respect, but I've just finished 3 weekends of racing and haven't seen anyone using anything more than the conventional deep dish carbons.


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

*oh boy...*



kef3844 said:


> I agree, but with a price. Not to bust your chops but if you think you need 80mm rims to keep you in the mix then.... maybe you need some work in another part of your game. I don't know, just sayin. Maybe not.


I already know you don't know who you're talkin 'to....


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

Since everyone is adding what they've seen/heard, here's what I've seen. 

On the descent of Bear Mountain this year, some little guy on an Soloist Carbon with 404's went blowing all over the road. Everyone backed off his wheel, waiting to see what would happen. He was able to save it (barely, a couple times), but when we turned back to start climbing, he was off the back immediately. Even if you don't go down, using all your wits to keep your bike going straight doesn't seem like a sound strategy.


----------

